# can i use UTSTARCOM WA3002-g1(type II) adsl modem as wifi-router



## official (Dec 28, 2008)

can i use UTSTARCOM WA3002-g1(type II) adsl modem as wifi-router? actually i have a lan cable with always on internet on my room and this modem as wifi router to get intenet on my laptop via wi-fi instead of directly inserting the lan cable to my laptop.?

if it is possible.than pls guide me how?
thanks in advance.


----------



## official (Dec 29, 2008)

come on tech geeks ... post ur views...


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

yes


----------



## official (Dec 29, 2008)

@ jck .. how to configure the modem than..


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

*www.prash-babu.com/2008/05/how-to-configure-wireless-connectivity.html


----------



## official (Dec 29, 2008)

any more help..


----------



## jck (Dec 30, 2008)

didnt that work?


----------



## official (Dec 30, 2008)

havent tried yet... will try on 4th jan .... currently out of home...


----------

